
Martin Luther King's Economic Dream: A Guaranteed Income for All Americans - alwillis
https://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2013/08/martin-luther-kings-economic-dream-a-guaranteed-income-for-all-americans/279147/?utm_content=bufferc2f75&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer&amp;single_page=true
======
masonic
(August 2013, and the only reference to Dr. King's own words on the subject is
a broken link. No King quotes relevant to UBI are provided.)

